# vent window adjustment 65 GTO



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I need to raise my drivers side vent window it wont close. I have the inside door panel off and Im wondering if the adjustment screws will raise it or do I need to pull it out and start over installing it. I dont know how to remove it either. I do know they come out with the frame and adjusting rod. Heres some pics


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Something seems amiss with the frame, Your vent window is very similar to my '66.
I'm not aware of any adjustment for just the glass other than the bottom tension spring/nut but I can't see how that would help your issue.
Since it's a full assembly (Glass in Frame) the adjusters are for a basic fore and aft and in and out as a whole.
I would take it out for a full inspection of the frame.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Thats whatIm thinking and remove th rubber stripping that was installed doesnt seem right its way to tight can even close it. The other side (passenger) works OK. Same stripping sothats what got me thinking maybe it needs lifting theres plenty of room to go up an 1/8" or so.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Let us know how this goes because I have new rubbers from OPGI but not looking forward to the job....only good thing about long winters in Northern IL


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Let us know how this goes because I have new rubbers from OPGI but not looking forward to the job....only good thing about long winters in Northern IL


Glad I live in Ca was sunny & 70 today so I screwed around with the adjustments I think its about its as good as its going to get. Still doesnt close all the way I have to get a new washer and pin for the latch before installing. Then I hope that pulls it closed.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

A couple things that could cause a "low" wing glass situation....

1.) the rubber gasket is not right (too thick at the bottom, making it look "low"). Not likely coming from Ames, I would assume.

2.) If the bottom tension spring/nut and washer/keepers are not put on in the right order. The next photo is of my 67 bottom tension spring/nut assy. I assume they should be very similar...









If the keeper (the washer-like piece towards the top in the photo) is installed below the bracket...the wing glass could sit low in the frame. It should have the keeper and a phenolic washer one the top side of the bracket and then, on the bottom side of the bracket, another phenolic washer, then a steel washer, spring, lock washer, then the nut. IIRC, the keeper has to go on correctly to allow the wing window to open in the proper direction. It has a tab extended that catches to stop it from opening too far.

In order to get the wing assembly out...You'll have to remove the roll-up glass first and I would suggest removing all the adjustment screws from the wing assemble to keep from scratching the paint on the way out. Once the wing assemble is mostly up and out...it has to turn 90° to get the lower section out through the gap at the top of the door (it's kinda tight and a wood/plastic wedge might be advisable to open the gap up just a bit more).

Once again...assuming your a 65 similar to a 67. Let me know if you need more info on getting the glass assemblies out. I just did this and took some pics along the way.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sick467 said:


> A couple things that could cause a "low" wing glass situation....
> 
> 1.) the rubber gasket is not right (too thick at the bottom, making it look "low"). Not likely coming from Ames, I would assume.
> 
> ...


I've looked at some threads and videos but didn't see anything that said you need to remove the roll up window to get the wing assembly out on a '65, I sure hope not because that will make this bad job worse! I have new rubber seals from OPGI so hoping they're of good quality and fit. The company that was suggested here I think Soft seal or something like that didn't ever respond to phone or email. So the entire wing assembly has to be removed to replace the rubber seals for sure, no way of doing it in the car?


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Sick467 said:


> A couple things that could cause a "low" wing glass situation....
> 
> 1.) the rubber gasket is not right (too thick at the bottom, making it look "low"). Not likely coming from Ames, I would assume.
> 
> ...


No theres nothing like that on the 65, I suspect your first suggestion is correct.I'll look into Ames I have an order Im going to be placing there soon


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

According to the Ames catalog, the 64 to 72 Pontiacs all use the same Frame Mounting Kit (AKA - bottom tension spring/nut and washers/keepers) part number F215WD. I did not realize that the 70 models even had vent windows.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> ...didn't see anything that said you need to remove the roll up window to get the wing assembly out on a '65...


You may be able to remove the lower stop and roll the window down far enough to get the vent window assembly out. At least with my 67, the vent window assembly needs to go up and back to get it to start coming out of the door and the long vertical section of the vent window is the track for the leading edge of the roll-up glass. Hopefully dropping the roll-up glass leaves ample room to weasel the vent assy back and out. You may want the felt fuzz trim off and maybe even the aluminum trim to keep from damaging them as the vent assy is worked on out.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sick467 said:


> You may be able to remove the lower stop and roll the window down far enough to get the vent window assembly out. At least with my 67, the vent window assembly needs to go up and back to get it to start coming out of the door and the long vertical section of the vent window is the track for the leading edge of the roll-up glass. Hopefully dropping the roll-up glass leaves ample room to weasel the vent assy back and out. You may want the felt fuzz trim off and maybe even the aluminum trim to keep from damaging them as the vent assy is worked on out.


Ok I'll check it out but for sure then the vent window assembly has to be removed to replace the seals, no doing it still in the car? Thanks


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Sick467 said:


> According to the Ames catalog, the 64 to 72 Pontiacs all use the same Frame Mounting Kit (AKA - bottom tension spring/nut and washers/keepers) part number F215WD. I did not realize that the 70 models even had vent windows.
> View attachment 147144


I dont need new hardware I Wd everything months ago and it works fine I messed with it a bit is there anywhere to find out what does what? I guess I'll remove the weath strip and see if the wndw works OK without


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> Ok I'll check it out but for sure then the vent window assembly has to be removed to replace the seals, no doing it still in the car? Thanks


Keep in mind that my recent efforts were to gut the door entirely and I did not put any thought into just messing with the vent window alone. One might be able to disassemble the vent window frame assembly and get the glass out so that the gasket can be changed out, BUT this is going to be harder than just removing the whole assembly and doing it on the bench. There would be hardware (bottom tension spring/nut and washers/keepers and and maybe a screw or two) up in the door shell that would be difficult to impossible to get to and a second set of hands would be necessary so that loose parts don't flop around and scratch up the car. There is one screw at the very top (from the back, it goes through the topmost rubber piece), a screw or two at the front of the door jam, and the forward adjustment screw in the door jam. These pieces of hardware might release the forwardmost frame from the assy, but I don't think that piece can be removed while the lower frame section is still in the door, due to the lower curved section of the front most piece...not to mention getting at the bottom tension spring/nut and washers/keepers to remove them would be tough and even harder to get back in (assuming you could get this far). 

I might get to putting a spare door assembly back together this weekend and I will keep this thread in mind and noodle this as I put it back together.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Droach6498 said:


> I dont need new hardware I Wd everything months ago and it works fine I messed with it a bit is there anywhere to find out what does what? I guess I'll remove the weath strip and see if the wndw works OK without


I mentioned these pieces as I thought you were saying that the 65 models did not have them. If they do have them (I think they do)...I can see how they could be assembled in the wrong order and yield what you have going on. My suggestion is to remove the vent window assembly, check the order of these parts, and get it working properly off the car. I cannot think of a reason it would not work installed in the door given that it worked well on the bench. I do have a 67 [email protected] that I replaced the vent window gaskets in and the new gaskets made it much more difficult to get the window closed (it's now a two handed effort to get them closed the last 1/4", not a quick pull-and-latch), but it was because the aftermarket gaskets where more stiff and, maybe, out of spec like a lot of repop pieces are.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Sick467 said:


> According to the Ames catalog, the 64 to 72 Pontiacs all use the same Frame Mounting Kit (AKA - bottom tension spring/nut and washers/keepers) part number F215WD. I did not realize that the 70 models even had vent windows.


Ames was referring to the 69-72 sedan/wagon and two door post models which still retained the vent window


----------

